# VAHS meeting last night



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

I would like to thank all those VAHS and BCA members who were thinking about going to last nights meeting; but didn't 
That meant fewer stubs in the raffle draw, and therefore my odds of winning it being higher .. I'm grateful.. My ticket was drawn and I won the twin tube T-5 high output aquarium light that is adjustable to fit 3 to 4 ft. tanks :bigsmile:
It was a good meeting, with a discussion of what members would like to see the club do to promote membership and interest in the meetings. Mike gave us a nice video of his fishroom and several of his tanks and fish, and , of course , there was the mini auction we have at every meeting.


----------



## AndrewL (Aug 15, 2011)

Congratulations. Your win is well deserved. Perhaps Claudia and your luck will rub off on me for the next meeting.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

AndrewL said:


> Congratulations. Your win is well deserved. Perhaps Claudia and your luck will rub off on me for the next meeting.


Of course Andrew 

I bought $18 on fish and plants, my bday present to me


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for heading up the discussion. Well, it depends on the prize next month whether we will lend you our luck for the draw :lol:


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Dave, you deserve it. You never miss a meeting. You always pick up people even out of your way.

Enjoy the coffee card and the light. I am glad you won the price.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

charles said:


> Dave, you deserve it. You never miss a meeting. You always pick up people even out of your way.
> 
> Enjoy the coffee card and the light. I am glad you won the price.


I am happy he got the light cause he need it a new one for his tank, even if i won it i would of give it to him. He got coffee card so he is double happy lol There u go Dad u r set lol


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

The light could not go to a more deserving person. Dave please do NOT grow duckweed with your new light.

I often have my rare plants at the auction that go for peanuts as well. I really enjoy yapping with members and of course anything related to aquatic plants.

Andrew - thank you for hosting the brainstorming session.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

ack! missed it! Grats though dave, just remember to take into account the height you need to mount a t5ho at, or you will be growing that duckweed in pea soup


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats Dave!

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.235402,-123.185068


----------

